
Langcraft: Compile LLVM IR to Minecraft data packs - kdrag0n
https://github.com/SuperTails/langcraft
======
lifthrasiir
I think the description is not sufficient to disambiguate data packs using
mcfunctions (there are multiple compilers targeting this, e.g. [1]) from data
packs just using command blocks. Langcraft turns out to be the latter. LLVM IR
to mcfunction compiler would be also interesting :-)

[1]
[https://github.com/Stevertus/mcscript](https://github.com/Stevertus/mcscript)

~~~
jan6
I'm not sure if I'd call the latter much of a "datapack" in the first place ;p
because while yes, technically it is, I don't think it's that much of an
improvement over the "x in only one command (which summons lots of other
command blocks)" maybe someday specific terms will emerge for the types...

------
tankfeeder
Picolisp doing raw LLVM-IR implementation. Works.

------
tester756
tbh I firslty thought it will be emitting red stone

~~~
mhh__
There is a Minecraft HDL project but it's a fairly limited flow IIRC

